# luck with 1/16 oz jigs, casting?



## parkerdog (Feb 1, 2012)

The weather has been awsome here the last couple of days so I've been down on the dock practicing with some new set ups I have bought.

Is it even possible to throw that light of a jig with a baitcaster? 
I'm not having any luck. 
I started out with an ultralight bps pole with a crappiemax reel just to see and that was a definite no.

Yesterday I put my 50e curado on the ultralight pole and got better results but still not acceptable. (first cast the birdnest was unreal because I hadn't set the left side brakes)

Is this light of jig/spinnerbait only usable on spinning reels?

Thanks


----------



## LonLB (Feb 1, 2012)

stick to spinning for that size jig head, unless you are fishing it with a really heavy plastic bait.

Even then, I'd still stick with spinning.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a custom casting that is light action with an XF tip. It is rated down to 1/16 oz. I tried casting an 1/8 oz jig and found that if I set the brakes and spool tension fairly tight I could cast reasonably well. IF IT IS NOT WINDY.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 23, 2012)

I ended up going to bps and getting a browning combo spinning ultralight. 

Good thing I didn't spend a lot of money because I'm having a harder time getting the hang of this reel than I did with a baitcaster.

Throws the 1/16 pretty good just my technique sucks.


----------



## Dman23 (Apr 21, 2012)

Once you get the hang of it I'm sure you'll love it. All i use is spinning for everything. Mainly fish for walleyes and such, but i gave up the baitcaster even for northern and bass now. Just like the way the hang and casting much further regardless of bait


----------



## 200racing (Apr 22, 2012)

not sure how you plan to fishing the jigs. these help cast anything light and act as a bobber.
https://www.basspro.com/Rainbow-Plastics-AJustABubble-Float/product/1201040501217/357623


----------

